# 97 pickup right door will not unlock/open



## NissanRed97 (Oct 19, 2014)

Newbee needs help: my 1997 pickup D21 4wd with power windows and locks

Cant open right hand hand door, wont unlock, lock moves slightly up them drops down; cant manually pull lock up or open with key or inside and outside handle

HELP! Help!
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should have posted this in the Hardbody section, but....
If the door won't open from the inside or outside, chances are the latch assy. is broken. If you roll down the window, you may be able to get a long screwdriver in there to pop the latch open with some patience. Otherwise, you'll need to remove the door panel to access it. This, of course, is tricky because it's not easy to remove the door panel without damage if you can't open the door. You'll need to get the passenger seat unbolted and out of the way. It would probably make it easier if you removed the driver seat and, if you have one, the center console. You'll want to get a new latch assy. if you do this, first.


----------

